# Who is into watches? just bought an Omega Seamaster



## Basscube

Absolutely love this watch and the quality is out of this world :roll:


----------



## davelincs

I think the omega are the best range of watches for the price,


----------



## Basscube

I agree they are stunning watches and for money imo better than Rolex, Tag and Breitling


----------



## Skeee

Basscube said:


> I agree they are stunning watches and for money imo better than Rolex, Tag and Breitling


 I don't completely agree with that, Rolex and Breitling perhaps, but Fwiw Tag, Omega, and Breitling, use the same internals, but priced in that order from low to high.
Only Rolex _(and I think Phillip Patek)_ use their own bespoke mechanics.
I found the Rolex and Breitlings a bit "too obvious" and got a Tag. However the Seamaster would be a very close second IMHO.


----------



## Skeee

Just to further wind you up Mr Sparkle  are you aware there is a Tag outlet shop not far from you in Bicester?


----------



## Basscube

Mine isn't an Auto it is the Quartz version so cogs and such are pretty much NA lol.

8)

My friend who is a jeweller told me a lot of Rolex and Omega use the same internals too. He offcourse could be mis-informed. But he is confident that is the case.


----------



## Skeee

So you've learnt nothing from buying the TT then!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Basscube said:


> Mine isn't an Auto it is the Quartz version so cogs and such are pretty much NA lol.
> 
> 8)
> 
> My friend who is a jeweller told me a lot of Rolex and Omega use the same internals too. He offcourse could be mis-informed. But he is confident that is the case.


Hi, IMHO, Omega don't use the same internals than Rolex. Every brand use his own inhouse movements. Omega actually with the co-axial escapement, the Si-14 espiral and the new movements 8500 and 9300 for me is more quality than Rolex.
And now, the 8500 and 9300 movements have 4 year warranty.



> I don't completely agree with that, Rolex and Breitling perhaps, but Fwiw Tag, Omega, and Breitling, use the same internals, but priced in that order from low to high.
> Only Rolex (and I think Phillip Patek) use their own bespoke mechanics.


Omega use his own movements too, like the 8500, 8501, 9300,9301, etc... no other brands use it!

Best regards,


----------



## Basscube

Well all i know is what i was told. I don't care anyway i love my Omega Watch


----------



## Basscube

Skeee said:


> So you've learnt nothing from buying the TT then!


What dya mean?


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Basscube said:


> Well all i know is what i was told. I don't care anyway i love my Omega Watch


I love my Omegas too


----------



## Basscube

Good taste my friend 8)

If James Bond wears Omega then they must be cool :roll:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

8)


----------



## Basscube

Cant view Youtube at work will try on my mobile phone  lol

Just saw it on my mobile allthough couldnt have sound Loud :roll:


----------



## Skeee

Basscube said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you've learnt nothing from buying the TT then!
> 
> 
> 
> What dya mean?
Click to expand...

 The TT (or is it Audi) has a reputation for being very good mechanically but not so good with the electrics! :lol:

A joke (before you jump down my throat with facts and figures)  as I'm fully aware of the simplicity and inherent reliability of a quartz watch. It's still very annoying when you arrive abroad somewhere remote for a couple (or more) months and the second hand starts "doubling" to indicate the battery is dying! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Basscube

Haha you're not wrong lol. I had about 8 sensors go recently, Temp sender, fuel sender, abs sender, xenon height adjustor. and a few others lol.

Yes i agree that can be annoying but it is the way of world my friend. 8)


----------



## Hilly10

Nice Omega model that I had a couple of autos. I am really into watches here are a few in my collection

Me and the wifes Subs



A few divers



And a Panny


----------



## Basscube

WOW that orange Seamaster is stunning. 

Always loved that one. You have a great collection must be worth a few bob lol. :roll:


----------



## Hilly10

Thanks Basscube. Yes they did cost a bob or two but apart from the Breitling I will allways recoup what I paid for them. The Breitling was my present to me and I do love the watch so cannot see me flipping it. Looking at your Seamaster makes me want one again.


----------



## Basscube

Never personally been a fan of Tag and Breitling. For me it's either Omega or Rolex


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I've a Speedmaster and can't really fault it - except it's a manual and stops every day or so if I don't wind it up!

Still, Omega are still the only watch approved by NASA for spaceflight missions, so if it's good enough for them...

...though like some other brands, like Rado, they are owned by Swatch. But that's no bad thing...


----------



## Pugwash69

I have too many watches, but nothing expensive. My current daily is an AX1166 because it looks good, but weights a ton. I have a CST-01 on order from a kickstarter project, because it's quite nerdy. I like wearing a very flat Skagen on my bike, which are cheap and stylish. I had a really nerdy watch a while back with built-in mobile phone, camera, radio etc. 8) My wife also bought me a binary watch years ago that no one else could read. Luckily I'm fluent. There have been many others but the prized possession is a Mappin & Webb my parents bought me over 22 years ago, still as nice now as the day it was made.

No photos to hand.


----------



## Spandex

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Still, Omega are still the only watch approved by NASA for spaceflight missions, so if it's good enough for them...


NASA have approved plenty of other watches, including some Casios and the Timex Ironman too. Not all Omegas are approved either (just the Speedmaster and X33, I think). The Speedmaster is the only watch approved for EVA though.

I have a Marathon SAR, which was standard issue for NASA divers.


----------



## Basscube

I really like the "Moon to Mars" ltd edition is a stunning watch


----------



## Basscube

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I've a Speedmaster and can't really fault it - except it's a manual and stops every day or so if I don't wind it up!


That's why I have a quartz


----------



## Skeee

Basscube said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've a Speedmaster and can't really fault it - except it's a manual and stops every day or so if I don't wind it up!
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have a quartz
Click to expand...

That's why I have an auto! :lol: :lol:
Tag Heuer Aquaracer in blue.


----------



## Basscube

Touché [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Mine - bought 40 years to the day of the Anniversary! (I'd have tried to buy it to the minute too, if the landing hadn't been at about 2am - not many Omegs stores open at that time of the morning  )


----------



## alexi7

I had a Seamaster Professional, my son bought it for £400, I just have the Submariner and the GMT master now, wifee has a datejust.


----------



## Basscube

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Mine - bought 40 years to the day of the Anniversary! (I'd have tried to buy it to the minute too, if the landing hadn't been at about 2am - not many Omegs stores open at that time of the morning  )


Wow stunning watch bud


----------



## Hilly10

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Mine - bought 40 years to the day of the Anniversary! (I'd have tried to buy it to the minute too, if the landing hadn't been at about 2am - not many Omegs stores open at that time of the morning  )


Another classic very nice piece


----------



## Basscube

Another watch I love...


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

My Speedmaster Professional and the new RS5 DTM steering wheel 










:wink:


----------



## Basscube

Wow cool watch and even cooler steering wheel


----------



## Pugwash69

Not the greatest photo in the world, but this is my oldest watch. Built by W.H.Wilmot in Birmingham in 1990 for Mappin & Webb. 17ct with swiss quartz movement. On about it's 4th leather strap though.


----------



## Basscube

Nice


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

One of my favourites, Audi TT watch GWC quattro, made by Audi GmBH with swiss automatic movement.


----------



## maryanne1986

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Mine - bought 40 years to the day of the Anniversary! (I'd have tried to buy it to the minute too, if the landing hadn't been at about 2am - not many Omegs stores open at that time of the morning  )


lovely!


----------



## Basscube

That's pretty hardcore lol.


----------



## Bricktop

I do like the omega seamaster but I'm a breitling person myself I own a colt ocean automatic and breitling Bentley and TW steel and a diesel also got a original Casio calculator watch tucked away somewhere


----------



## Basscube




----------



## Sean-f

Think watches are third, second cars first ladies (lady now very happily married)
Love of watches started at 16 with a gold plated Gucci, bought up with money saved from paper round dad nearly killed me when he found out what I had paid for it!!! I still have it, up until very recently I only wore Rolex rotated between 3, Two Tone sub black face, Two Tone GMT Blue face and a milgauss green crystal, but have just and I mean just a few weeks ago bought a Bell & Ross Commander BR01 big date and really like it the others have been in the winding boxes ready to go but have not been needed I really like the size of the B&R I know they are not everyones cut of tea and I know I will loose money but I like it (for now at least)


----------



## Tomm

Lovely watch!



Basscube said:


> I really like the "Moon to Mars" ltd edition is a stunning watch


I was looking at one of these when I bought my last watch last July. Did they not come with some pretty interesting looking presentation box with the lunar rover or something like that?

I am a huge watch fan and have a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre S which I bought as a 21st gift. Will have to get a photo and post it up.

Would love a Breitling navitimer [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Basscube

Allthough i prefer Omega and Rolex i do appreciate Tah and Breitling watches :roll:

Yes get some pics up lol.


----------



## Hilly10

Here are a couple of my Breitling Super-ocean Heritage Chrono. Its a beast of a watch measuring 46mm across without the crown.





And this I hope will be my next purchase, when I can find one that is


----------



## Basscube

WOW nice watches :roll:


----------



## Phil_RS

This is my Tag


----------



## WozzaTT

My Tag bought in March.


----------



## Phil_RS

Very nice Wozza


----------



## Hilly10

Added this to my collection over the weekend


----------



## WozzaTT

Great watch Paul


----------



## Basscube

Stunning watch

Omega's rule


----------



## Charlie

I have always been a big fan of watches and recently bought an Omega Plant Ocean Chronograph - I sent it back after 6 days as it had stopped twice despite a full initial wind and wearing it :-(

I am currently looking at Rolex GMT's got my eye on a "Coke" with Jubilee strap from 1995 at the moment.

There is just so much choice I am struggling to decide having been left with a slightly bitter taste in my mouth.

Charlie


----------



## A3DFU

I got an Omega since more than ten years and am still happy with it 

Oh, and both my lads got Seamasters when they were 21


----------



## Hilly10

A3DFU said:


> I got an Omega since more than ten years and am still happy with it
> 
> Oh, and both my lads got Seamasters when they were 21


You know class when you see it Dani :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Hilly10 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got an Omega since more than ten years and am still happy with it
> 
> Oh, and both my lads got Seamasters when they were 21
> 
> 
> 
> You know class when you see it Dani :wink:
Click to expand...

I take this as a compliment, Paul


----------



## Hilly10

A3DFU said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got an Omega since more than ten years and am still happy with it
> 
> Oh, and both my lads got Seamasters when they were 21
> 
> 
> 
> You know class when you see it Dani :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take this as a compliment, Paul
Click to expand...

By all means do, it was meant to be


----------



## A3DFU

Hilly10 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know class when you see it Dani :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I take this as a compliment, Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means do, it was meant to be
Click to expand...

 :-*


----------



## Shug750S

Nice selection. Mrs has promised me a nice watch for our 25th in a few weeks, still not sure what to go for. She's prepared to go to about £2,500, so £100 for each year we've been married...

Not sure to go for Omega, Tag or something else. Been looking for ages and can't decide


----------



## Hilly10

If iit were me Omega every time just that bit more class that's providing you like something in the Omega range.


----------



## Steve22

I have a SeaMaster which I have just had serviced ( £320) ouch but worth it, also have a Tissot prc 200 for work where it could get scratched and for my 20th wedding anniversary I got a Longines legend diver which I really like


----------



## jimairi

JorgeTTCQ said:


> My Speedmaster Professional and the new RS5 DTM steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:


I have a TAG Heuer F1 Watch as my every day watch and lucky enough to have a Breitling Navitimer Chronograph. There is a major difference between a watch and a chronograph the seconds or part of seconds lost in a day but that said would love that steering wheel [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Managed to break the strap of my Speedmaster on Saturday!
Had it in my kitbag at Hemel SnowDome and dropped my snowboard on my bag edge-on - doh! Broke the pin that attached the bracelet to the clasp.

Took it in to the nearest Omega dealer I could think of (Ernest Jones in WGC) hoping they could fix it but they said they'd have to send it off to Omega and it might take 2-3 weeks. It only wants a new pin!! Didn't bother with that so planning on taking it to an Omega shop and hope they'd do it quicker.


----------



## A3DFU

Hope you'll get it fixed soon. No good owning an Ω and not being able to wear it


----------



## Hilly10

Send it to Steve at Rytime in Leicester he will do in half the time and little cost. He is well respected within the industry

http://www.rytetimewatchrepairs.co.uk/


----------



## KammyTT

Not quite an omega but I like it 

(I'm into BIG watches)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S

My wonderful wife just bought me a Seamaster Chronograph for our wedding anniversary

Well worth the last 25 years


----------



## muz1990

Ooo a watch thread!  awesome!

I'm into these too obviously, will post some up later


----------



## pas_55

Shug750S said:


> Nice selection. Mrs has promised me a nice watch for our 25th in a few weeks, still not sure what to go for. She's prepared to go to about £2,500, so £100 for each year we've been married...
> 
> Not sure to go for Omega, Tag or something else. Been looking for ages and can't decide


Just sure it's a mechanical watch


----------



## Shug750S

pas_55 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice selection. Mrs has promised me a nice watch for our 25th in a few weeks, still not sure what to go for. She's prepared to go to about £2,500, so £100 for each year we've been married...
> 
> Not sure to go for Omega, Tag or something else. Been looking for ages and can't decide
> 
> 
> 
> Just sure it's a mechanical watch
Click to expand...

Yep, definitely the mech watch, battery was a lot cheaper and lots lighter. Plus she stretched the budget a bit so no worries.
I must be doing something right...


----------



## muz1990

Here's my daily 










It's needing a service though, just haven't had time to get to a stockist! Bound to be a heavy bill too


----------



## Jaysephine

I like the Omega Speedmaster with the metal bracelet and red face... Gorgeous piece of kit for £3K


----------



## Gav_TT225

Here's my Breitling B01 chronomat. Love it. Think I may get a super avenger next.


----------



## craigski

If you are interested in the internals of your watches, take a look at:

http://watchguy.co.uk/service-omega-speedmaster-moonwatch-105-012-66-calibre-321/

The blog website has some great photos internal photos of omegas, rolex, etc as they are being serviced.


----------



## A3DFU

A3DFU said:


> I got an Omega since more than ten years and am still happy with it
> 
> Oh, and both my lads got Seamasters when they were 21


So, my older son *had* an Omega Seamaster for 14 years (he's 35 now) until
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
his house was broken into Thursday night. House keys, car keys and £6,000 in valuables were stolen  
Unfortunately the documents for the Seamaster were in the original box which was taken as well.But that's really his smallest problem now


----------



## Ridgmont61

Can I just say I have had a Tag watch for over 20 years now and I still appreciate it, and never take it off.

I did recently have a issue when getting the battery replaced at LVMH in Manchester, who are the UK agent for Tag. Their service was appalling, but worse they just kept lying! They claimed on inspecting my watch that the battery had leaked and that it needed an overhaul at just over £200. I knew from the 5 second indicator that the battery had just run out (and that it had been 5 years since previous - always 5 years). I refused the repair and eventually had it returned after more lies. All in this process took a month - a whole month without my watch!

I found a place http://www.tcawatchrepairs.com/index.php TCA Watches in Leicester who were superb - their service was exemplary, continual updates as to the progress of the battery replacement, full pressure test and a good clean and polish for about £40. My watch looked new when returned - I was delighted. (They also confirmed there was one evidence of a leaking battery!) They do repairs and batteries for Tag, Rolex, Omega etc.

I hope this info helps others.


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

Just though I show you my watch.
I got it last year.

















Really nice to wear day to day, also bit different.

Best regards

Phil


----------



## Hilly10

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just though I show you my watch.
> I got it last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice to wear day to day, also bit different.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Phil


Wow phil there is a hellva lot going on, on the face but I kinda like it for that, its really tecno.

Thanks Paul


----------



## Spaceman10

No problem Paul

Their is a lot going on but it a lot of watch.

Thanks again for your feed back.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Basscube

Wow some stunning watches here people. Keep em coming :roll:


----------



## N3DXT

I've just bought one of these










Very pleased with it. It replaced an IWC pilot Chrono MKXV and I've not regretted it for a second.


----------



## Hilly10

Very nice, does it have the El Premiro movement.

This was my Zenith wish I had held onto it


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

A3DFU said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got an Omega since more than ten years and am still happy with it
> 
> Oh, and both my lads got Seamasters when they were 21
> 
> 
> 
> So, my older son *had* an Omega Seamaster for 14 years (he's 35 now) until
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> his house was broken into Thursday night. House keys, car keys and £6,000 in valuables were stolen
> Unfortunately the documents for the Seamaster were in the original box which was taken as well.But that's really his smallest problem now
Click to expand...

Hi Dani,
Very sorry to read this


----------



## N3DXT

Hilly10 said:


> Very nice, does it have the El Premiro movement.
> 
> This was my Zenith wish I had held onto it


It has got the El Primero movement, yes. It's my first Zenith, I'm usually more into Omega watches (probably onto my 7th or 8th of those now)

What made you let yours go?


----------



## Hilly10

I am a serious filpper,and get board,then I see some thing else fall in love got to have it. The only one I will not flip is my Sub it's just the most comfortable watch ever made


----------



## A3DFU

JorgeTTCQ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got an Omega since more than ten years and am still happy with it
> 
> Oh, and both my lads got Seamasters when they were 21
> 
> 
> 
> So, my older son *had* an Omega Seamaster for 14 years (he's 35 now) until
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> his house was broken into Thursday night. House keys, car keys and £6,000 in valuables were stolen
> Unfortunately the documents for the Seamaster were in the original box which was taken as well.But that's really his smallest problem now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Dani,
> Very sorry to read this
Click to expand...

Thanks Jorge.

It has now turned out that my son has lost £10,000 in valuables (including the Omega Seamaster he had for his 21st birthday). He's been threatened with an axe that was taken from his safe container.
He had all his keys stolen (container keys as well) and the three hoodies who broke into his house came back two days later to try and take his car. The police won't be able to do much as finger printing din't throw up any results (they thugs were wearing gloves) 
Doesn't make me sleep easy :?


----------



## muz1990

Dani, sorry to hear of his troubles.. There are just as many bar-stewards in this world as there are nice people sadly :?

Hopefully he gets everything sorted ASAP!

I have a few Swiss watches, my dad has always collected them ( although he rarely wears most of them! )

He's selling a breitling Bentley, circa 4 years since bought from new, barely ( genuinely hardly ever. ) worn, obviously has the box, papers etc etc in mint condition... I'm not entirely sure on its value but feel free to pm me if you would like any info

Oh. I might be selling a by metal Rolex too, date-just, I've had it for 5 years and work it twice so seems a bit of a waste sometimes 

Feel free to pm me if anyone's interested


----------



## muz1990

muz1990 said:


> Dani, sorry to hear of his troubles.. There are just as many bar-stewards in this world as there are nice people sadly :?
> 
> Hopefully he gets everything sorted ASAP!
> 
> I have a few Swiss watches, my dad has always collected them ( although he rarely wears most of them! )
> 
> He's selling a breitling Bentley, circa 4 years since bought from new, barely ( genuinely hardly ever. ) worn, obviously has the box, papers etc etc in mint condition... I'm not entirely sure on its value but feel free to pm me if you would like any info
> 
> Oh. I might be selling a by metal Rolex too, date-just, I've had it for 5 years and worn it twice so seems a bit of a waste sometimes
> 
> Feel free to pm me if anyone's interested


----------



## Angusthewestie

Well, I have a Breitling Galactic ... deep blue face, and I love it. Second Breitling after three Tags (and they are great too). Can't help myself, and I'm a girl!!!

I think the slightly obsessive watch lover is akin to the slightly obsessive car lover - any why not??? :lol: 
(I blame my dad)


----------



## A3DFU

muz1990 said:


> Dani, sorry to hear of his troubles.. There are just as many bar-stewards in this world as there are nice people sadly :?
> 
> Hopefully he gets everything sorted ASAP!


Thanks muz 

It'll be a while yet before he'll be fully sorted but at least he now got a new ECU and keys for his car so he's mobile again


----------



## N3DXT

Hilly10 said:


> I am a serious filpper,and get board,then I see some thing else fall in love got to have it. The only one I will not flip is my Sub it's just the most comfortable watch ever made


Know what you mean on the flipping side, this year I've sold an IWC and bought the Zenith and also just sold a Planet Ocean with the older 2500 mechanism and bought the newer version with the 8500 one. I'm hoping thats me done for the next 6 months or so. I've got 6 half decent ones in total and I think thats the limit, any more than that and I end up at with at least one that never gets worn.


----------



## muz1990

A3DFU said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, sorry to hear of his troubles.. There are just as many bar-stewards in this world as there are nice people sadly :?
> 
> Hopefully he gets everything sorted ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks muz
> 
> It'll be a while yet before he'll be fully sorted but at least he now got a new ECU and keys for his car so he's mobile again
Click to expand...

Re cloth the wife

Recode the car

Restock the beer fridge

He will be on his was to a speedy recovery


----------



## A3DFU

muz1990 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, sorry to hear of his troubles.. There are just as many bar-stewards in this world as there are nice people sadly :?
> 
> Hopefully he gets everything sorted ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks muz
> 
> It'll be a while yet before he'll be fully sorted but at least he now got a new ECU and keys for his car so he's mobile again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re cloth the wife
> 
> Recode the car
> 
> Restock the beer fridge
> 
> He will be on his was to a speedy recovery
Click to expand...

He's single (again) and doesn't drink alcohol :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Here are my 2 Omegas..

Steve


----------



## J•RED

Bought my first Swiss watch last month in Vegas  absolutely love it! It's a Tag Heuer Aqua racer 300. 

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ades tt 180

I love a nice watch...you lot have some beauties. Heres mine....








This is one i got for the missus...its armani darling!








This is a brietling chronomat from 1993...love it...really want a navitimer like the one from an earlier post....








This is an accurist that i bought 25 years ago.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rustyintegrale

You want a watch? Try this...

http://ressence.eu

Also download the app. It's a lot cheaper than the real thing and is a work of art.


----------



## J•RED

rustyintegrale said:


> You want a watch? Try this...
> 
> http://ressence.eu
> 
> Also download the app. It's a lot cheaper than the real thing and is a work of art.


It does look good! Very smart 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

rustyintegrale said:


> You want a watch? Try this...
> 
> http://ressence.eu
> 
> Also download the app. It's a lot cheaper than the real thing and is a work of art.


Woow USD$ 34.000 for the type 3, not bad!


----------



## brian1978

JorgeTTCQ said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a watch? Try this...
> 
> http://ressence.eu
> 
> Also download the app. It's a lot cheaper than the real thing and is a work of art.
> 
> 
> 
> Woow USD$ 34.000 for the type 3, not bad!
Click to expand...

  and I thought I was splashing out buying a tag


----------



## John-H

Time is an illusion, lunchtime doubly so. I have a pocket watch (phone) and unlike the sad fate of my previous wrist watches, doesn't get scratched when working on the car. I used to think a watch with a display you could video call your friends with, like on Thunderbirds, would be really cool. Now, I realise the screen would be too small so I'm happy with what I've ended up with but the only problem is I don't know where the time goes whilst using it, which only reinforces the Hitchhiker quote :roll:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

John-H said:


> Time is an illusion, lunchtime doubly so. I have a pocket watch (phone) and unlike the sad fate of my previous wrist watches, doesn't get scratched when working on the car. I used to think a watch with a display you could video call your friends with, like on Thunderbirds, would be really cool. Now, I realise the screen would be too small so I'm happy with what I've ended up with but the only problem is I don't know where the time goes whilst using it, which only reinforces the Hitchhiker quote :roll:


Hi John,
I usually change my watch every two days. I choose my daily watch depending my clothing for example, or the activity of the day. Love my watches, some times when I look to my watch I don't see the hour, just I'm watching it.
Maybe a diferent point of view


----------



## John-H

JorgeTTCQ said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time is an illusion, lunchtime doubly so. I have a pocket watch (phone) and unlike the sad fate of my previous wrist watches, doesn't get scratched when working on the car. I used to think a watch with a display you could video call your friends with, like on Thunderbirds, would be really cool. Now, I realise the screen would be too small so I'm happy with what I've ended up with but the only problem is I don't know where the time goes whilst using it, which only reinforces the Hitchhiker quote :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> I usually change my watch every two days. I choose my daily watch depending my clothing for example, or the activity of the day. Love my watches, some times when I look to my watch I don't see the hour, just I'm watching it.
> Maybe a diferent point of view
Click to expand...

 :lol: That's funny Jorge  . I was only talking to someone today about the extreme to which tiny cogs and springs can be fabricated - quite amazing really, especially ladies watches - tiny tiny! But then came along digital watches with "no moving parts" (untrue of course) which ruined the Swiss watch industry overnight - or did it? - Despite digital watches being seen as a pretty neat idea :wink: . It seems fashion is a niche to practicality in a market. For a while at our school, at the age of 15, it became fashionable, strangely, to wear outlandish items and my choice was actually a pocket watch on a chain like your granddad would wear - sort of like what I have now :lol:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

> I was only talking to someone today about the extreme to which tiny cogs and springs can be fabricated


Look at this:


----------



## mwad

Nice watch


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> Time is an illusion, lunchtime doubly so. I have a pocket watch (phone) and unlike the sad fate of my previous wrist watches, doesn't get scratched when working on the car. I used to think a watch with a display you could video call your friends with, like on Thunderbirds, would be really cool. Now, I realise the screen would be too small so I'm happy with what I've ended up with but the only problem is I don't know where the time goes whilst using it, which only reinforces the Hitchhiker quote :roll:


Buy a decent watch, my watch has sapphire crystal glass and won't scratch, I've had it for 10 years and it's seen some real abuse. The glass on it looks as fresh as the day I bought it


----------



## John-H

JorgeTTCQ said:


> I was only talking to someone today about the extreme to which tiny cogs and springs can be fabricated
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this:
Click to expand...

The world's smallest watch movement is 5x6x2.5 mm by Citizen - but could be smaller.

Looking for small gears?

http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/xl6o ... -gear_news

And something to drive them;

http://now.tufts.edu/articles/really-li ... gine-could


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Hi John,
If not Swiss .... not a wristwatch, only a heartless mechanism


----------



## brian1978

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Hi John,
> If not Swiss .... not a wristwatch, only a heartless mechanism


I think you will find the swiss don't make wristwatches, they make timepieces :wink:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

brian1978 said:


> JorgeTTCQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> If not Swiss .... not a wristwatch, only a heartless mechanism
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find the swiss don't make wristwatches, they make timepieces :wink:
Click to expand...

Absolutely [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

JorgeTTCQ said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a watch? Try this...
> 
> http://ressence.eu
> 
> Also download the app. It's a lot cheaper than the real thing and is a work of art.
> 
> 
> 
> Woow USD$ 34.000 for the type 3, not bad!
Click to expand...

$34000 for an appreciating work of art is peanuts. I'd rather put this on my wrist than hang a painting on the wall.


----------



## muz1990

Patek Phillip Rusty... Those are the donkeys gonads when it comes to lavish simplistic time pieces! 

I quite fancy a liminor marina panerai next, very comfortable, understated and simple


----------



## rustyintegrale

muz1990 said:


> Patek Phillip Rusty... Those are the donkeys gonads when it comes to lavish simplistic time pieces!
> 
> I quite fancy a liminor marina panerai next, very comfortable, understated and simple


Too old skool and 'banker' for me. This is more like it!


----------



## muz1990

Tasty looking piece! What model is that?


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Nothing like a 8500/9300 caliber with co-axial escapement and Si14 spiral from Omega :wink:


----------



## John-H

brian1978 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time is an illusion, lunchtime doubly so. I have a pocket watch (phone) and unlike the sad fate of my previous wrist watches, doesn't get scratched when working on the car. I used to think a watch with a display you could video call your friends with, like on Thunderbirds, would be really cool. Now, I realise the screen would be too small so I'm happy with what I've ended up with but the only problem is I don't know where the time goes whilst using it, which only reinforces the Hitchhiker quote :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a decent watch, my watch has sapphire crystal glass and won't scratch, I've had it for 10 years and it's seen some real abuse. The glass on it looks as fresh as the day I bought it
Click to expand...

Do you wear it whilst working on the car?



brian1978 said:


> JorgeTTCQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> If not Swiss .... not a wristwatch, only a heartless mechanism
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will find the swiss don't make wristwatches, they make timepieces :wink:
Click to expand...

I thought the Swiss made cuckoo clocks :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

muz1990 said:


> Tasty looking piece! What model is that?


Here you go... :wink:

http://ressence.eu/collection/seriesone/1001-2/


----------



## muz1990

rustyintegrale said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty looking piece! What model is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go... :wink:
> 
> http://ressence.eu/collection/seriesone/1001-2/
Click to expand...

That's lovely. Can't see a uk stockist on the site though.

John h, decent watches can be pretty damn durable, my breitling has Been a daily for a couple years now, I wear it working on the car.. Working, whatever! It's made of reinforced stainless steel and has the usuall sapphire crystal glass that most Swiss watches do!

It's due a service next year so it will get disassembled and reassembled, machine buffed to remove surface scratches, the full shi-bang! I'm not that fussed about minor damage because I buy a watch for the same reason I buy a car, to wear and enjoy it!

It is a bit rough looking though, could use a good clean :lol:


----------



## John-H

Good grief it's enormous! 

I used to have a Cassio divers watch and never took it off. I prefer a digital display - can't see the point of hands any more but there's me being practical and a cheap skate :lol:


----------



## brian1978

John-H said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time is an illusion, lunchtime doubly so. I have a pocket watch (phone) and unlike the sad fate of my previous wrist watches, doesn't get scratched when working on the car. I used to think a watch with a display you could video call your friends with, like on Thunderbirds, would be really cool. Now, I realise the screen would be too small so I'm happy with what I've ended up with but the only problem is I don't know where the time goes whilst using it, which only reinforces the Hitchhiker quote :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a decent watch, my watch has sapphire crystal glass and won't scratch, I've had it for 10 years and it's seen some real abuse. The glass on it looks as fresh as the day I bought it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you wear it whilst working on the car?
> 
> 
> 
> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JorgeTTCQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> If not Swiss .... not a wristwatch, only a heartless mechanism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you will find the swiss don't make wristwatches, they make timepieces :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the Swiss made cuckoo clocks :wink:
Click to expand...

Yea if I forget to take it off lol.
You won't scratch sapphire crystal. Well not doing things like working on a car. It's one of the hardest materials known I think it's hardness is over 9 on the Mohs scale. Diamond is 10 and hardened steel, like a quality file is about 6.5.

So scratching it with things like mild steel and aluminium would be like trying to scratch your windscreen with a lump of cheese


----------



## Hilly10

I would still not put my Submariner glass anywhere near that environment :?


----------



## John-H

That's what I mean. If you have a fancy watch you have to take it off all the time so it's impractical. I had the same problem with my wedding ring. Someone told me I could wear it on a chain round my neck but it ended up in a drawer with my watches :lol:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

John-H said:


> That's what I mean. If you have a fancy watch you have to take it off all the time so it's impractical. I had the same problem with my wedding ring. Someone told me I could wear it on a chain round my neck but it ended up in a drawer with my watches :lol:


 :lol: You can change your watch if you are going to clean your car or something similar in the same way that you will not clean the car with suit and tie.

Cheers!


----------



## John-H

:lol: I try to avoid wearing a suit and tie or any bling - much prefer practical and comfortable clothes :wink:


----------



## Skeee

John-H said:


> :lol: I try to avoid wearing a suit and tie or any bling - much prefer practical and comfortable clothes :wink:


 Showing yer age there!

 viewtopic.php?f=10&t=243834&start=690


John-H said:


> *I remember Drusus* and how Caligula sorted his cough out


 If you remember these two you are old indeed!!


----------



## John-H

Skeee said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I try to avoid wearing a suit and tie or any bling - much prefer practical and comfortable clothes :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing yer age there!
Click to expand...

 Yes I know, very young, I never did like grown up's clothes 



Skeee said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=243834&start=690
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I remember Drusus* and how Caligula sorted his cough out
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember these two you are old indeed!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Don't know how that got there. Reminds me of when Arthur Dent said, "I seem to be having this tremendous difficulty with my lifestyle" and caused a war. Thought I'd better remove it just in case 

My daughter's up to Drusus and Caligula whilst watching I CLAVDIVS and she's 17


----------



## Hilly10

Just completed a deal on this bad boy, an all time iconic piece,that will complement my Submariner  just got to wait for the post next week


----------



## Daniel_

Hilly10 said:


> Just completed a deal on this bad boy, an all time iconic piece,that will complement my Submariner  just got to wait for the post next week


Impressive!!! Very iconic!


----------



## muz1990

Hilly10 said:


> Just completed a deal on this bad boy, an all time iconic piece,that will complement my Submariner  just got to wait for the post next week


is that a pepsi edition seamaster? :lol:


----------



## Hilly10

How did you guess :wink:


----------



## noidea

Hilly10 said:


> How did you guess :wink:


I thought I recognised that watch, seen it over on Turf :wink:


----------



## noidea

A couple of pics of my latest


----------



## k19rks

I have the same watch as the first in this thread but in black. Absolutely love it, the scratch resistant glass is a bonus for me though, didn't realise til I scraped the whole face down the wall if my house, dusted the brick off the face not a mark on it. IMO omega are the best range off watches by miles.


----------



## A3DFU

k19rks said:


> IMO omega are the best range off watches by miles.


I'll second that.

Mine is an every day watch since well over ten years and looks as new 8)


----------



## ryanm8655

I just sold my last "nice" watch.

I had a 2008 omega seamaster planet ocean.

Before that I had a breitling blackbird and also a speedmaster, the planet ocean was my favourite though.

Sold the PO to go towards the TT as I wasn't allowed a watch and a weekend fun car :-(

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## frankie1888

Nice watch!

I have a *2012 Tudor Geneve Chronograph*

Not many people know what a Tudor is lol


----------



## noidea

frankie1888 said:


> Nice watch!
> 
> I have a *2012 Tudor Geneve Chronograph*
> 
> Not many people know what a Tudor is lol


There are rumours Tudor will be sold in the UK soon, where did you buy yours?

Get a picture up!


----------



## frankie1888

noidea said:


> frankie1888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watch!
> 
> I have a *2012 Tudor Geneve Chronograph*
> 
> Not many people know what a Tudor is lol
> 
> 
> 
> There are rumours Tudor will be sold in the UK soon, where did you buy yours?
> 
> Get a picture up!
Click to expand...

Oooh really? People mistake it for a tag sometimes. Which annoys me lol!

Do you have one?

It was bought from a jewellers in Leeds online who bought it from an Italian jewellers.


----------



## noidea

frankie1888 said:


> noidea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frankie1888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watch!
> 
> I have a *2012 Tudor Geneve Chronograph*
> 
> Not many people know what a Tudor is lol
> 
> 
> 
> There are rumours Tudor will be sold in the UK soon, where did you buy yours?
> 
> Get a picture up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh really? People mistake it for a tag sometimes. Which annoys me lol!
> 
> Do you have one?
> 
> It was bought from a jewellers in Leeds online who bought it from an Italian jewellers.
Click to expand...

I like that, good choice.

No I haven't got one but keep eyeing them up. So many watches I like it would be never ending.


----------



## Hilly10

Tudor are great watches who belong to Rolex. They use ETA movements and used to use Rolex cases. My wife has a couple Lady mini Sub Mariner and a new range Glamour bought from the Rolex dealership in Dubai. There is a lot of talk of them coming back to the Uk. It's about time aswel


----------



## A3DFU

ryanm8655 said:


> I just sold my last "nice" watch.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


My son is selling his Omega 

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=536914


----------



## SalsredTT

Dropped my Rolex on the kitchen floor - totally smashed face. Dread to think how much a new face and the service it will have to have is going to cost me [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## genie_v1

Here's mine, mostly using the BR as a daily. Really need to get one of them vibrator boxes to keepemin


----------



## A3DFU

Looks like a comprehensive collection 

Hope the repair is not too expensive Sal :-*


----------



## Hilly10

A3DFU said:


> Looks like a comprehensive collection
> 
> Hope the repair is not too expensive Sal :-*


Dani its a Rolex so it will be expensive. A service and new glass carried out by Rolex at St James in London circa £550


----------



## A3DFU

Hilly10 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a comprehensive collection
> 
> Hope the repair is not too expensive Sal :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Dani its a Rolex so it will be expensive. A service and new glass carried out by Rolex at St James in London circa £550
Click to expand...

Ouch [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I took my Speedmaster into an Omega dealer in London as the bracelet was broken at the clasp (dropped a snowboard edge-on onto my kit bag with the watch inside) and they replaced a couple of pins and sleeves for free.
Not a big job, but still - free is good  (even if it did take a week)


----------



## egg1000

After we were burgled last year and my wedding present watch was taken, I decided to use some of the insurance money to get me my 'dream' watch.

Proper gadget man toy. Touch screen used to engage, Compass, Tides, lap counter, with fastest lap, average, etc (great for track days). 


This was before I scraped it against a wall. 
Saphire Crystal though, so it's still mint, only the metal that scraped. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jaylad

Gucci man myself :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Mine just been serviced by Rolex dealer last week stupid money for a service but needed doing


----------



## X5TUU

more into vintages myself ... this is my daily, its a 1972 18kt Omega De Ville Automatic:



I am currently sourcing a Rolex Oyster "Mickey Mouse Painter' edition and will hopefully collect when I'm back in the US in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jaylad

Found this,brand new,old stock,came today and I love it


----------



## stefaulkner

I'm new to the forum and a long time lover of watches. I'm going to sell off one or two of my collection to buy a TT, but if anybody has a TTQS in Avus Silver and fancies swapping for some wrist candy, let me know


----------



## noidea

That's funny I sold my 3.2 and bought a couple of watches. It was such a shame it just sitting in the garage.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Jaylad said:


> Found this,brand new,old stock,came today and I love it


Nice watch 8)


----------



## stefaulkner

Well, this fled the watchbox today;



The TTqs fund just got a whole lot bigger


----------



## John-H

I am always impressed by mechanical watches - how this adjunct of technological development (perhaps now cul-de-sac) has progressed to such a refined and astonishing level of miniaturised precision - almost to the point that it's difficult to see the dial let alone the moving parts - at least for ladies' watches.

I do wonder now if we are in the last throws of this familiar appendage, certainly as a mass market product and later perhaps as a high end prestige product. I don't use one now as it was always getting scratched and now I have the time on my phone - which is far more useful.

The Thunderbirds idea of a video-call watch was a novel one ahead of its time (now realised in demonstration) but even if that was a practical widely accepted product you can see it would be limited compared to a smart phone by the lack of a proper keyboard and a bigger screen. Perhaps voice input would help or some sort of HD retinal projection? It would still get scratched though


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> It would still get scratched though


Not if you're careful. I wear my watch all day and night, for work and basically any and every activity bar a shower/bath since I first bought it and it isn't scratched at all.
[picture on page 4]


----------



## John-H

I suppose I'm often getting my hands dirty and didn't take it off. I had a waterproof divers' watch which stayed on in the shower etc - plus as a bigger size men's watch it's more likely to get in the way when delving into the engine bay or equipment at work. The idea of taking it off and putting it in my pocket is an inconvenience and would then be replicating the storage of my mobile. Just a practical consideration for me.


----------

